# NYU/USC/UCLA/AFI/Chapman/Columbia/FSU accepted/watilisted students



## prithvi (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello every one. This thread is basically going to be a continuation of   this  thread where students who were accepted into the top tier schools gave their opinion/advice on the process. Please do answer the following questions:
1)Age?(this is just to have a rough estimation of average age of MFA students)
2)What all schools did you apply to?
3)Which programs?(Writing/directing/editing etc)
4)Which school and program accepted you?
5)Did you apply to any of the schools before?If yes,were you rejected/accepted?Please explain
6) Your university, cumulative GPA, and major?
7)GRE score,if taken.
8)Film-related jobs/work experience that you took part of that you listed on your application
9) The general gist of your 'personal statement' (as in, did you talk about your childhood, etc.?)
10) Who wrote your letters of recommendation?
11)According to you,what was the most influential part of your application?(as in what do you think impressed them  the most-your earlier movies or your SOP,etc)
12) (optional)The single, most important piece of advice you could give to prospective students applying to these schools.


----------

